# Fatal Error im Forum



## Headhunter (10 Februar 2005)

Huhu,

bekomme folgende Meldung wenn ich auf neue Beiträge klicke:

Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 8388608 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 35 bytes) in /srv/web/compforum/phpBB2/search.php on line 434


----------



## Heiko (10 Februar 2005)

Wo klickst Du da genau hin?


----------



## Headhunter (10 Februar 2005)

Rechts oben auf ,,zeige die neuen Artikel seit dem letzten Besuch"

EDIT: Habe es jetzt nochmal probiert, jetzt geht es..komisch


----------



## Heiko (10 Februar 2005)

Probier bitte nochmal und gib Feedback.


----------



## Headhunter (10 Februar 2005)

ups, das ging schnell 

Es geht jetzt.....komische Sache


----------



## Heiko (10 Februar 2005)

Headhunter schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht jetzt.....komische Sache


Nicht komisch.
Ich hab was angepasst...

Have fun!


----------

